# My MAC palettes



## DonnaN (Feb 7, 2010)

So here is my MAC shadow collection, after the most recent depotting session (as of 2.6.10)

A group shot:






My neutrals
top row: Gesso•Mylar•Shroom•Blanc Type•Femme Fi
middle row: All Races•Malt•Banshee•Quarry•(empty)
bottom row: Swiss Chocolate•Twinks•Blackberry•100 Strokes•Mystery





Blues and Greys
top row: Moonflower•Love Lace•(empty)•Crystal•Scene
middle row: Submarine•Poison Pen•(empty)•Après-Ski•Silver Ring
bottom row: Plumage•Graphology•Meet the Fleet•Copperplate•Knight






Purples and Pinks
top row: Shale•(empty)•Naked Lunch•Girlie•(empty)
middle row: Lotusland•(empty)•Yogurt•Angelcake•Expensive Pink
bottom row: Memoribilia•Top Knot•Sweet Lust•Dear Cupcake•Trax





Greens/Teals and Yellows/Oranges
top row: Bio-Green•Aquavert•(empty)•(empty)•Crest the Wave
middle row: Lucky Green•Wondergrass•(empty)•(empty)•Pollinator
bottom row: One-Off•Club•Parrot•(empty)•Paradisco





Lots of holes to fill (plus more depotting), but so far, not too bad!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty! I hope they re-promote Wondergrass. Its sooo pretty!


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww, I'm so jealous I love the palettes and want one so bad but I love the indivdual pots aswell. I'll just have to get doupes


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 7, 2010)

very nice ... i'm trying to reorganize my 9th pallate now! kudos for your patience, lord knows i have none lol.


----------

